# drum season



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

now that the little island is down where r we gonna drum fish at now


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

from the beach!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Probably from the beach and south of here once the roads are fixed. I wonder what Jennettes will be like during it's initial drum season since re-opening? At 1000' long there shouldn't be a problem reaching them as they pass by.


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

My heavers and sand spikes are at the ready. Kinda hate piers anyway.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

With my feet planted firmly in the sand


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

from a kayak


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

the beach it is.... i just want 1 thats paper work thats all then im off to get my paperwork for the catfish got 4 last year im going for 10 this year


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

pier is open.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Read on the N.C. website they are going to try to let visitors back on the 16th of Sept. but you all know how that goes.


----------



## fsh_bstrd (Sep 3, 2011)

Blake is right, already repaired and was out there this morning!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Well; I hear you can catch them at Seagull on the end.I rather fish the surf though.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

seagull? ur crazy... what time do you have to be off the beach in back bay? heard something about some permitting there doing from ORVs this year


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Any where along that beach will produce. The peak season is fast approaching. Find a steep section of the beach and fish fairly close to shore.
Oh, one other thing, no wimpy gear.
If you put in your time and leave the beach better than you found it, the Mojo will be with you.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

blakester said:


> pier is open.


Sandbridge?


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

lil red jeep said:


> Sandbridge?


 "What you won't hear from this campaign or this party is the kind of politics that uses religion as a wedge, and patriotism as a bludgeon -- that sees our opponents not as competitors to challenge, but enemies to demonize."

Charles Barkley says "Today, America is all about rich people screwing poor people."


Little Red Jeep,
Not enough people get it, but well said.
It is the goose-steppers that are bent over the fartherest by their own party.
Pathetic but true.
Fishing helps us to forget the mess that humans always make.


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

lol wimpy gear thats funny very funny... u might shop at walmart but not me lol something u should keep to urself and that comment was 1 of them dude.... i dont fish the beach kuz i hate sand gettin in my reels but it seems like thats where ill be.... u can find me there


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

so where should we go? the beach south of little island or is the pier okay? im tryin to go saturday


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

I heard from the game warden that they turned Back Bay/False Cape in to a nudist colony for men over 70 this Fall from dusk til dawn, effective immediately. I wouldnt go out there if I were you guys.


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

seriously? :/


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

I heard the same thing, except that it was females only (ages 18-28). Good luck out there, REKER.


----------

